# i7 Stock Cooler



## Irishwhistle

Somebody told me that Intel CPU coolers aren't all that great and I'm just wondering, is the cooler that comes with an i7 920 good for keeping it cool (no overclocking)?


----------



## ronster667

i would think, they wouldnt give you a cooler that wouldnt keep it cool at stock settings, i have looked at the reviews for the i7's and everyone says they can get up to like a 4.0 on the stock cooler so you should be good


----------



## JTM

It's most likely decent, but not something you wanna keep if you're building your rig up.


----------



## DarkTears

ronster667 said:


> i would think, they wouldnt give you a cooler that wouldnt keep it cool at stock settings, i have looked at the reviews for the i7's and everyone says they can get up to like a 4.0 on the stock cooler so you should be good



thats so false i had to lol
you cant go to 4.0 on stock, trust me.


----------



## lovely?

really? considering an e8400 can get to 3.6 stock nearly every time, i thought the i7's would do 3.9-4...


----------



## DarkTears

As you can see from my specs below, I have a i7. Im also using the stock cooler. i cant even go to 3.2


----------



## Twist86

Well I7 is what 140w of power? Where as a E8400 is only 65w...big difference in heat when overclocking.

Also that is 4.0ghz with aftermarket for most people. Also depends on how cool their house is and case flow.


But id say stock 4.0ghz is a REAL stretch.


----------



## laznz1

Twist86 said:


> Well I7 is what 140w of power? Where as a E8400 is only 65w...big difference in heat when overclocking.
> 
> Also that is 4.0ghz with aftermarket for most people. Also depends on how cool their house is and case flow.
> 
> 
> But id say stock 4.0ghz is a REAL stretch.



agreed that's pushing it go for a new one


----------



## Archangel

140Watt for a processor..     its really going the wrong way again it seems.  why do they keep making new componenets more power hungry? I mean, its not like its the way to go really..


----------



## MouSe

Yea, 4.0 on a stock cooler would not be possible. But any decent aftermarket air cooler can get them to 4.0 no problem. I know my Vigor Monsoon 3 LT does just fine.


----------



## Irishwhistle

MouSe said:


> Vigor Monsoon 3 LT



Showoff! 

Those things are sick!


----------



## just a noob

actually...





> Temps at 4.189ghz was too high for my liking, I got my watercooling gear in today so I'm gonna be working on that.
> 
> The temps were ~73c idle ~82c load, needless to say it went right back to stock.


 source


----------



## Cromewell

> 140Watt for a processor.. its really going the wrong way again it seems. why do they keep making new componenets more power hungry? I mean, its not like its the way to go really..


It's not as bad as it sounds. It takes a lot of power yes but they've added 2 more cores so it's really not that bad. Not like a P4 or something.


----------



## DarkTears

imho, the only thing i see that putting the clock higher does is give you an increased score on benchmarks and stuff. Does anyone know how it effects programs and what not?


----------



## DarkTears

Cromewell said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds. It takes a lot of power yes but they've added 2 more cores so it's really not that bad. Not like a P4 or something.



Even still, it underclocks itself when it doesn't need all that power so its not constantly using all that power.


----------



## MouSe

DarkTears said:


> Even still, it underclocks itself when it doesn't need all that power so its not constantly using all that power.



Unless you turn all that power saving stuff off like I do! LOL. 

I want my 3.2GHz at all times dag-nabbit!


----------



## MouSe

Irishwhistle said:


> Showoff!
> 
> Those things are sick!



Yeah, it looks sweet, and cools alright. I'm pretty sure I put on my AS5 on wrong though. I want to reapply it but the cooler mounting system is a pain so since its not stupid high (mid 30s) I'm gonna leave it.


----------

